# Need some help sorting things out....



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

Greco said:


> *Only if its a couple of shots of ouzo. Sorry no raki for me. You know what they say.. Too much raki, and you shit your vraki...
> 
> Gia.. good luck on the car. *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Let me guess, you're Greek. Nice to meet you and as far as the beverage of choice, I agree, it'll have to be Ouzo and maybe some Tsipouro to really clean out your sinuses amongst other things.

Most people know of Ouzo and maybe Raki but no one around here knows of Tsipouro. You can get tame versions, but the real stuff Grandpas pull their own home brew out of their secret hiding places and give you a "few drops" your first reaction is
:wow: then you :banghead: Imagine eating so much you couldn't eat another bite, but if you have a little of this stuff, you can easily go back for more somehow.... oh and you could probably use it for fuel in our bimmers.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

Greco said:


> *Only if its a couple of shots of ouzo. Sorry no raki for me. You know what they say.. Too much raki, and you shit your vraki...
> 
> Gia.. good luck on the car. *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Let me guess, you're Greek. Nice to meet you and as far as the beverage of choice, I agree, it'll have to be Ouzo and maybe some Tsipouro to really clean out your sinuses amongst other things.

Most people know of Ouzo and maybe Raki but no one around here knows of Tsipouro. You can get tame versions, but the real stuff Grandpas pull their own home brew out of their secret hiding places and give you a "few drops" your first reaction is
:wow: then you :banghead: Imagine eating so much you couldn't eat another bite, but if you have a little of this stuff, you can easily go back for more somehow.... oh and you could probably use it for fuel in our bimmers.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> *Okay, the deal with the brakes...point made, JZ. BUT!
> 
> As I understand it, the 2001+ 530/540 have the same brakes. So adding an S/C to a 3 liter engine is rougly equivalent to a 540i but probably a tad faster.
> Tracking aside, most brake fade from high speeds is due to brake fluid heating up and not brake pad fade. So put some Super Blue or the equivalent gold ATP TYP200 in your lines and I think the car should still brake fine and be safe. Thoughts?
> ...


I think anyone who adds a supercharger and doesn't upgrade his brakes is foolish-period. I wish it were a grey area, but it's not. Even the M5 brakes can use some improvement. My stock 540 brakes lasted 3-4K miles. I can warp them in one hot lap. My Brembo's (14 inch floating rotors) have lasted 2 seasons (rotors) and I am going to get a new set in July. I have gone through 2 sets of pads as well. Stock brakes are for stock cars and stock drivers. I personally will swap out brakes on any car I own and I don't need to add any more power to justify it.
As for Dan, I know he wants to add them and is strapped for cash. This is a big issue with me, as I see many people upgrade their car and never spend one dime on brakes.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Beushi said:


> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Let me guess, you're Greek. Nice to meet you and as far as the beverage of choice, I agree, it'll have to be Ouzo and maybe some Tsipouro to really clean out your sinuses amongst other things.
> 
> ...


If you ever make your way up to Montreal give me shout, we'll break open my grandpa's bottle of Tsipouro, it's been sitting for 15 years... I was thinking of using it for racing fuel? What ya think?

Whereabouts your family from? We're Messinian (Kalamatan)?


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

racing fuel, more like rocket fuel  

I can see it now, IRL, NASCAR, LeMans, etc... all switch to Tsipouro for their cars and themselves before, during and after their races.  We can set up a booth at Bimmerfest perhaps and market it as such 

Check your private messages gia ta alla, kai pez mou t'onoma sou otan mou grapsis.

- Peter


----------

